

The eBay Architecture Over Time [pdf] - humanlever
http://www.addsimplicity.com/downloads/eBaySDForum2006-11-29.pdf

======
zandorg
Living room - not garage!

Explains what eBAyISAPI.dll means.

Uses Oracle soon after, not MySQL.

Hit compiler limits (don't we all?)

They keep hacking it without a proper overview.

Descends into gibberish in about 2002.

